# Comment être sûre que je suis espionnee



## denisebear (11 Octobre 2017)

Je pense que mon iphone est surveillé. Écoute, fuite de sms des trucs du genre...
La personne qui me surveille à déjà mes mails synchronisés sur sa tablette, whatsapp également, mais je pense qu'elle a accès à mes SMS et même mes conversationS. 

Je voudrai savoir comment en être sûre. Et pas seulement m'en protéger. En être sûre, pour lui en parler sans qu'elle puisse le nier. Existe t'il des applis pour détecter des logiciels espions ?

Merci


----------



## Larme (11 Octobre 2017)

Pour les iMessages :
_Réglages.app/Messages/Transfert de SMS_

Mais sinon, sur iOS 11, de manière Général :
_Réglages.app_, tout en haut tu dois avoir ton nom avec en sous-titre _Identifiant Apple, iCloud, iTunes store, etc..._
Et en bas la liste des appareils autorisés.

En théorie sur iOS ce n'est pas possible (à moins que ton device soit jailbreaké), chaque application étant sandboxées et on touche à des applications de l'OS, pas des tierces.

Pour WhatsApp, c'est plus étrange.


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2017)

denisebear a dit:


> Je pense que mon iphone est surveillé. Écoute, fuite de sms des trucs du genre...


Pour être très clair, si tu n'as jamais laissé entre les mains et de ta vue d'une personne de ton entourage pendant plus de 10 minutes, il est impossible d'être espionné. C'est le temps nécessaire pour installer et activer un logiciel espion. De plus, ton iPhone doit-être jailbreaké, sinon impossible d'installer un logiciel espion !

Si un logiciel espion est caché, on peut aussi activer la géolocalisation. Pour finir, je pense plutôt que cette personne possède ton identifiant et ton mot de passe, c'est la seule possibilité, alors change ton mot de passe en y mettant des caractères spéciaux et assez longs et surtout ne laisse jamais ton iPhone entre les mains de quelqu'un.


----------



## nicob789 (13 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

En théorie il est quand même possible d'installer une sorte d'espion "autorisé" (si on peut l'appeler ainsi) sans que l'iphone soit jailbreaké, ceci par le biais de l'installation d'un "profil" sur l'appareil, qui permet à l'application "officielle" d'être éventuellement installée en dehors de l'appstore et d'accéder à des fonctions qui d'habitude sont réservées aux seules applications Apple. Cependant l'installation du profil, même si elle peut se faire en quelques secondes par un simple lien hypertexte, nécessite toujours l'accord de l'utilisateur (je crois qu'il faut le code).

Il y a pour exemple l'application Bitdefender central, qui n'est pas un espion mais qui propose avec abonnement de pouvoir verrouiller l'écran de son smartphone à distance en cas de vol si jamais l'iphone était deverouillé lors du vol, et également de pouvoir supprimer des données à distance. Pour cela elle installe un profil. 

Pour vérifier si un profil est installé sur l'iphone, il suffit d'aller dans réglages : général : gestion de l'appareil. 

Cependant il faut bien s'y connaître pour faire cela, ou alors être une grande entreprise avec son application maison. 

Les autres possibilités pour "espionner" les messages depuis un autre appareil sont le jailbreak et le transfert de SMS sur un autre appareil via iMessage. Une solution pour stopper le partage iMessage est de couper iMessage et de supprimer les appareils liés sur iCloud.

A part tout cela on peut dire qu'il n'y a pas d'autre possibilité d'être espionné sur ios.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Octobre 2017)

Très facile au contraire, si la personne connait les mots de passe de messagerie et de whatsapp. je commencerais par changer tous mes mots de passe.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> Très facile au contraire, si la personne connait les mots de passe de messagerie et de whatsapp. je commencerais par changer tous mes mots de passe.


A mon avis, c'est trop tard. Elle est au cachot.


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> A mon avis, c'est trop tard. Elle est au cachot.


Ou alors elle est piratée jusqu'ici.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

Un appel au secours et personne n'a réagi. C'est ballot


----------

